# Littleone

## Tatiiana

,  ?

    - "    ..."

   .    ,   ,    .
  .      . 5  .          .   20.       .      .         .          .     -  .     .
        " .  "   .   ,   .        ,    .    .    .     .    .  1.    4  )))   .    ,     "!   !"   .     --    - ,   .        ...
      "!     -  !" 
      .       .      .

     .   ,  -.       ,  .    ""    ", !"
 ,      .       .         .     .   .  .
   ,   ,   ,    .   .   ,      ,     (  ).    .    .  .    .   2009  2006 .     2008  2009 ..    .  -  ?       -. 

,    .  -   .          .              7 ?       .

  , ...

----------


## VeronikaK

, !
-,   ...      ...

    !  !         !  :1: 

               !     -   ,    !  ,  !   !

 .         ...

 !

----------


## Ҹ

!!!!!!

----------


## lenlenka100

,!
   ! ,,    ?
.... :10:

----------


## Ҹ

! -!!!!

----------


## IrinaElina

-  ,    ,     !
   7,        ((

----------


## Ҹ

, !

----------

> , !


  :9:  :9:

----------


## lenlenka100

,,    ?

----------


## VeronikaK

!...

----------

